# Free-DC could use your help



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2011)

Phil runs Free-DC on his own dime so any help you can provide I'm sure would be appreciated.  I've paid Phil upfront for the graphic to acknowledge milestones of people who run WCG, but that's not really a donation.  Anyway, here is the message in the banner.  You can see it by clicking on the Free-DC link in my sig.



> 8th June: After hours of trying, I found that the SATA controller on the webserver mobo was dying, ended up gutting an older machine and putting the webserver onto that. This is temporary though as it can't take enough Ram. I'm looking into getting a replacement mobo/cpu that will take 16Gb+ Ram. Had a bunch of donations so far which is going to help. If anyone else would like to help out, please consider using the donation link on the left bar here


----------

